# is this any good ??



## joe35 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just thought I would get some quotes on the insurance for my GTR 35 due in the next few weeks for collection....I am 27 with 5 years NCB and park on a driveway in Kent, reasonable area as far as i know !

Admiral: £1546.00gbp 350gbp compulsary excess

by adding a voluntary excess of 1000gbp making a total excess of 1350gbp i could get the premium down to 1041.00gbp....all of this is with the other half on the policy as she brought all prices down by circa 500gbp !! there was obviously some middle ground dependant on the voluntary excess amount i am willing to pay.

Has anyone got similar age / criteria to me that has a GTR 35 and a better insurance quote ? if so from who.....or if anyone has some genreal advise of who to check next would be much appreciated :thumbsup:

joe


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Consider yourself lucky, i'm paying £1,700 on a mk6 Ford Escort valued at £600! - but then again i'm only 19 with 1 NCB + 3 points (TS10)


----------



## joe35 (Mar 16, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> Consider yourself lucky, i'm paying £1,700 on a mk6 Ford Escort valued at £600! - but then again i'm only 19 with 1 NCB + 3 points (TS10)


i am...very lucky....i don't drive a Ford 

just kidding pal


----------



## joe35 (Mar 16, 2010)

anyone ??


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Not driving a 35, but a 34 and my insurance is only a couple £100 less than that.
Same age, 1yr extra NCB, garaged and not in a city.
Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## joe35 (Mar 16, 2010)

oh ok, don't see so bad then....thanks


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

yehh i would say that pretty good... 
mine £1600 for a clio just passed my test  oh and am a lassy


----------

